
Moving countries means dropping Office or dropping your existing MS account - sz4kerto
https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Change-your-billing-information-for-Office-365-for-home-97f4e8f2-a8d6-47e2-8ca8-81667021e87f
======
sz4kerto
The interesting part (why I've submitted this):

"WARNING: You can’t change the country or region that’s associated with your
account. If you’ve switched countries and want to change your location, you
have to create a new Microsoft account in your new region."

This seems to mean that if you moved countries, you probably stop using the
bank accounts in the previous country. But you can't use a French credit card
if you have bought Office with a UK credit card -- it is required that the CC
belongs to the country of your account. But you can't change your account
region. Therefore you have to stop using Office or drop your Microsoft
account. Am I missing something?

